
Mutability, Arrays and the Cost of Temporary Objects in Java - fogus
http://www.cforcoding.com/2009/12/mutability-arrays-and-cost-of-temporary.html
======
pretz
To me, those results are kind of obvious to anyone who understands garbage
collection, array lookups, and method call overhead.

